# Question regarding Wynn filters



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

I just picked up a used HF 2 HP DC, barely used. Suctions seems just OK, not great. I have read that installing a Wynn canister will improve performance. I understand that the Wynn is better for filtration but I don't see how it can improve the performance. Guess i expected more from a 2 HP DC. Thoughts?
Thanks


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Let me preface this by saying I've never used the dust collector or filter, so I'm by no means an expert. My theory is that the Wynn filter is a higher efficiency filter, so it doesn't impeded the airflow through it as much. Less impedance through the filter meansnthe blower doesnt need to push as hard to force the air through the filter, which in turn means the blower has more power to actually suck


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I would remove the factory filter bag to see how much increase in suction you get then decide if you think a new filter might be worth it. :thumbsup: IMHO The main thing about the Wynn filter is less super fines getting back into the air.


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't know all the terminology, but it has to do with the fact that it is pleated and has more places for air to escape.... 
I have the Wynn filter on my harbor freight DC with a in line separator and it works great. When the suction drops, I usually just band on the outside of canister so all the small stuff drops to bottom and then it starts sacking good again.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Depends on what you mean by "performance". For best air flow performance, you should run the DC without any filter. Like removing the muffler from a car, that minimizing back pressure, but pretty much defeats the whole purpose of a filter, since any dust not collected is just blown back into the air.

The purpose of the filter is to keep the dust from getting back out (Duh!); the smallest dust particles are the most dangerous to your lungs, so the best filters (e.g. Wynn nano) have much smaller pore openings than any bag filter. While smaller pores will increase back pressure, this is offset by having a large total surface area by pleating the filter medium- Wynn filters have 274 sq ft of surface area. The HF bag is < 20 sq ft, but has larger openings for air (and dust) to get through.

IMO, the better performance- in terms of trapping small, dangerous dust- of the Wynn filter makes it definitely worth getting.

BTW, you said that the suction isn't that great. Bear in mind that DC's are designed to move a lot of air (high air flow), but with a relatively low vacuum (suction). By contrast, a shop vac can produce a high vacuum, but have much lower air flow (cfm). It's the air flow which is most important in good dust collection, esp. with larger tools. Just my .02


----------



## Repcobpg (Mar 27, 2012)

*That Helps*

I guess i was expecting better "suction" but that explanation does make sense to me. I planned to get a Wynn filter but was hesitant to spend the $$ if i was unhappy with the HF and decided to get another one instead. Think i'll just bite the bullet and get the filter and make (and collect) some sawdust. Thanks for the replies!

Brian


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

I think it's a good decision to get the Wynn. Keep in mind that if/when you want to upgrade to a more powerful DC, the Wynn will likely fit that, as well; pull the Wynn, and sell the HF on CL with the original bag.

BTW, the performance claims made by HF are "creative" (1550 cfm??)
From what I've read, there's a pretty good relationship between the amps the motor draws and the air flow. To get an honest 1200 cfm or more, you need a 240V 2 hp+ motor (not "peak" hp).

That being said, the HF DC is probably the best value for the performance it provides, and it has a large and enthusiastic following.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have the same dust collector with a Thien separator upstream of the blower and the Wynn Filter. It works well for me.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

jdonhowe said:


> It's the air flow which is most important in good dust collection, esp. with larger tools. Just my .02


I second that. Speaking from experience, a shop vac will not produce enough airflow to move larger chips from, say, a thickness planer, and the shavings will instead collect inside the dust chute and be distributed out the front of the planer all over the shop.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

jdonhowe said:


> I think it's a good decision to get the Wynn. Keep in mind that if/when you want to upgrade to a more powerful DC, the Wynn will likely fit that, as well; pull the Wynn, and sell the HF on CL with the original bag.
> 
> BTW, the performance claims made by HF are "creative" (1550 cfm??)
> From what I've read, there's a pretty good relationship between the amps the motor draws and the air flow. To get an honest 1200 cfm or more, you need a 240V 2 hp+ motor (not "peak" hp).
> ...


 The Wood Magazine test below shows an actual performance rating of 536 CFM @ 4.25 SP which leads me to believe somebody accidentally added the "1" in front! 

www.portercable.com/uploads/PCD/Documents/News/182DustCollectors.pdf


----------

